# A Messi lo/le vi jugar



## tafanari

Hi,

I was wondering if people from Argentina would say:

_*A Messi lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*_

or

_*A Messi le vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*_

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Honeypum

tafanari said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if people from Argentina would say:
> 
> _*A Messi lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*_
> 
> or
> 
> _*A Messi le vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*_
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola Tafanari!

En Argentina decimos "*A Messi lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey*".

Usar el "le" como objeto directo, ya sea en masculino o femenino, singular o plural, nos suena mal al oído.

Saludos,


----------



## tafanari

Gracias, Honey


----------



## Yyrkoon

Ummm Honey, yo no es que sepa mucho de esto de la gramática como ciencia, pero el verbo de la oración es ver, ¿qué vi?  vi jugar, CD, ¿a quien?, a Messi, CI, por lo tanto "A Messi le vi jugar...". Es muy problable, o al menos un poco que esté equivocado, pero si lo estoy decidme porque.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Ummm Honey, yo no es que sepa mucho de esto de la gramática como ciencia, pero el verbo de la oración es ver, ¿qué vi? vi jugar, CD, ¿a quien?, a Messi, CI, por lo tanto "A Messi le vi jugar...". Es muy problable, o al menos un poco que esté equivocado, pero si lo estoy decidme *por qué*.


El C.D. puede ser perfectamente una persona, en cuyo caso va normalmente introducido por preposición (a). Preguntarle "¿qué...?" al verbo no es un método muy efectivo de encontrar el complemento directo. "Lo vi" es perfecto, ya que Messi es el C.D. aquí.

Otra cosa sería "verle algo a alguien". Aquí "alguien" sí sería el indirecto.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Umm, no he dicho que el CD no pueda ser una persona,    "Vi a Messi jugando" Messi CD, pero en este caso no lo veía así


----------



## lazarus1907

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Umm, no he dicho que el CD no pueda ser una persona,    "Vi a Messi jugando" Messi CD, pero en este caso no lo veía así


No lo has dicho, pero si preguntas "¿qué..?", nunca vas a tener como respuesta a una persona, ¿no crees? 

Veo a Juan - Lo veo
Veo a María - La veo
Veo a mis amigos - Los veo
Veo a mis amigos - Las veo


----------



## Majito

en Argentina diriamos: A Messi lo vi jugar....Quizas en España lo digan distinto pero la pregunta original fue como la gente en Argentina lo diria. Saludos,

Majito


----------



## Honeypum

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Ummm Honey, yo no es que sepa mucho de esto de la gramática como ciencia, pero el verbo de la oración es ver, ¿qué vi? vi jugar, CD, ¿a quien?, a Messi, CI, por lo tanto "A Messi le vi jugar...". Es muy problable, o al menos un poco que esté equivocado, pero si lo estoy decidme porque.


 
Hola Yyrkoon:

"*A Messi lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey"*

*"Vi jugar a Messi cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey"*

*Vi jugar = *entiendo que esto es una perífrasis, es decir, que los dos verbos forman parte del núcleo del predicado. 

*a Messi  *= objeto directo (por tanto, se lo puede reemplazar por "lo" ya que es masculino y singular)

*cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey *= circunstancial de tiempo

Por tanto, si omites "a Messi" la oración queda como sigue:

*"Lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey"*

Así es como yo lo entiendo y analizaría sintácticamente a esta oración, pero si algún experto nos lo confirma, mucho mejor.

Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

Huy, cuantas respuestas a este "hilo" mientras estaba escribiendo mi respuesta.
Como dice Majito, en Argentina es "lo".


----------



## tafanari

Honeypum said:
			
		

> *"Lo vi jugar cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey"*
> 
> Así es como yo lo entiendo y analizaría sintácticamente a esta oración, pero si algún experto nos lo confirma, mucho mejor.
> 
> Saludos,



Creo que un experto [Lazarus] ya nos lo ha confirmado. Sin saber mucho sobre el tema, diré que en partes de España y otros países ese «lo» representaría «el Barça» en ese caso ya que para ellos «lo» tira más para el lado de lo inanimado.

¿Qué dicen los demás?

I hope this question is not considered off-topic and I apologize if it is.


----------



## Rayines

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Ummm Honey, yo no es que sepa mucho de esto de la gramática como ciencia, pero el verbo de la oración es ver, ¿qué vi? vi jugar, CD, ¿a quien?, a Messi, CI, por lo tanto "A Messi le vi jugar...". Es muy problable, o al menos un poco que esté equivocado, pero si lo estoy decidme porque.


Yyrkoon: La confirmación de que "Messi" es objeto directo (con uso de "a" personal después de "ver") es que se puede pasar la oración a voz pasiva, y el O.D. se transforma en el sujeto de la misma: "Messi fue visto jugar por mí cuando vino el Barça....." (aunque no suene muy bien a los oídos, pero es posible)


----------



## aleCcowaN

*leísmo*.
...
*c)*Cuando los «verbos de percepción» _ver _y_ oír_ se construyen con un complemento de persona y una oración de infinitivo en función de complemento predicativo, el complemento de persona es directo: _«Lo vimos subirse a un taxi»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Nadie la oyó gritar» _(Santiago _Sueño_ [P. Rico 1996]); _«La vi besarlo»_ (Rossi _María _[C. Rica 1985]). No obstante, cuando el infinitivo es un verbo transitivo que lleva a su vez un complemento directo, no es raro usar los pronombres de dativo _le, les_ para representar el complemento de persona: _«Yo también le oí decir eso» _(Rulfo _Páramo_ [Méx. 1955-80]); _«Una vez le vi servir una ensalada» _(Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]). En estos casos, el complemento de persona presenta rasgos de complemento indirecto, como su conversión en _se_ ante el pronombre que representa el complemento directo del infinitivo (→ se, 1a): _Vi a Pedro guardar el informe > Se lo vi guardar; Oí a María cantar una canción > Se la oí cantar_. Sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo del infinitivo es una persona, el complemento de persona del verbo principal no admite ser representado por _se:_ _Vi a Pedro abrazar a su padre > _*_Se lo vi abrazar; Oí a María insultar a su vecina > _*_Se la oí insultar_.
...
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*En la Argentina, en el ejemplo de Messi, decimos "lo" y "le" nos suena muy "español" pero de ninguna manera incorrecto. Sobreentendemos "...al fútbol" ¿no?*


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> *En la Argentina, en el ejemplo de Messi, decimos "lo" y "le" nos suena muy "español" pero de ninguna manera incorrecto. Sobreentendemos "...al fútbol" ¿no?*


 
Que suena muy español, sin lugar a dudas.
Eso de que no lo consideraríamos incorrecto, yo creo que en general sí... salvo que te pusieras a investigar y descubrieras que la RAE lo ha aceptado para masculino y singular.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Que suena muy español, sin lugar a dudas.
> Eso de que no lo consideraríamos incorrecto, yo creo que en general sí... salvo que te pusieras a investigar y descubrieras que la RAE lo ha aceptado para masculino y singular.


¿Entonces no sobreentendemos "...al fútbol"? Yo entiendo que existen las normas, pero aún no hay ordenador que pase el Test de Turing (de hecho la mitad de la población tampoco lo pasa)


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces no sobreentendemos "...al fútbol"? Yo entiendo que existen las normas, pero aún no hay ordenador que pase el Test de Turing (de hecho la mitad de la población tampoco lo pasa)


 
Bueno, a lo mejor sí sobreentendemos al futbol. En mi caso en particular, te diría que no; pero tal vez vivir en España me haya hecho perder objetividad.
Por "le" entiendo a Messi.


----------



## Rayines

Por favor, mensajes 14, 15 y 16, ¿podrían aclararlos para la gilada, o sea yo ?


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *leísmo*.
> ...
> *c)*Cuando los «verbos de percepción» _ver _y_ oír_ se construyen con un complemento de persona y una oración de infinitivo en función de complemento predicativo, el complemento de persona es directo: _«Lo vimos subirse a un taxi»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Nadie la oyó gritar» _(Santiago _Sueño_ [P. Rico 1996]); _«La vi besarlo»_ (Rossi _María _[C. Rica 1985]). No obstante, *cuando el infinitivo es un verbo transitivo que lleva a su vez un complemento directo, no es raro usar los pronombres de dativo le, les para representar el complemento de persona*: _«Yo también le oí decir eso» _(Rulfo _Páramo_ [Méx. 1955-80]); _«Una vez le vi servir una ensalada» _(Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]). En estos casos, el complemento de persona presenta rasgos de complemento indirecto, como su conversión en _se_ ante el pronombre que representa el complemento directo del infinitivo (→ se, 1a): _Vi a Pedro guardar el informe > Se lo vi guardar; Oí a María cantar una canción > Se la oí cantar_. Sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo del infinitivo es una persona, el complemento de persona del verbo principal no admite ser representado por _se:_ _Vi a Pedro abrazar a su padre > _*_Se lo vi abrazar; Oí a María insultar a su vecina > _*_Se la oí insultar_.
> ...
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
*Le vi jugar (al) fútbol cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*

*jugar*
*16.* *transitivo.* Usar los miembros corporales, dándoles el movimiento que les es natural.

Test de Turing


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> *Le vi jugar (al) fútbol cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*
> 
> *jugar*
> *16.* *transitivo.* Usar los miembros corporales, dándoles el movimiento que les es natural.
> 
> Test de Turing


 
Me he perdido. No sé por qué traes a colación el Test de Turing.


----------



## Honeypum

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Bueno, a lo mejor sí sobreentendemos al futbol. En mi caso en particular, te diría que no; pero tal vez vivir en España me haya hecho perder objetividad.


 
He vuelto a leer las respuestas.

Claro que sobreentendemos que juega al futbol, ¿qué otra cosa podemos entender?

Pensé que vos estabas diciendo que, si un argentino escucha la oración "A Messi le vi jugar .." entendemos que "le" significa "fútbol" y es por eso que te contesté que no. "Le" significa Messi.

En fin, creo que lo estoy complicando...


----------



## Rayines

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> *Le vi jugar (al) fútbol cuando vino el Barça a Nueva Jersey.*
> 
> *jugar*
> *16.* *transitivo.* Usar los miembros corporales, dándoles el movimiento que les es natural.
> 
> Test de Turing


Bueno, no sé si me están mandando a hacer algún test. Para mí, desde todo punto de vista, el jugador es objeto directo, o sea que -por lo menos en Argentina- *se lo ve jugar*. 

Ah!, bueno, no me siento tan sola, veo que Romi se está perdiendo también .


----------



## aleCcowaN

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Me he perdido. No sé por qué traes a colación el Test de Turing.


Lo puse en un post anterior -sobre los que pregunta Inés- porque con tanta insistencia en las reglas gramaticales quería dejar clarísimo que si las reglas sirvieran para algo más que describir y sistematizar, sería mucho más fácil construir una máquina de Turing.

Creo que Messi y "ver jugar" coordinan automáticamente con "jugar (al) fútbol", y no jugar sólo, ni pasar un rato alegre (donde jugar sería intransitivo).

¿Se considera incorrecto decir "nosotros también le vimos jugar al fútbol" -tanto el "le" como el "al" - ?


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Lo puse en un post anterior -sobre los que pregunta Inés- porque con tanta insistencia en las reglas gramaticales quería dejar clarísimo que si las reglas sirvieran para algo más que describir y sistematizar, sería mucho más fácil construir una máquina de Turing.
> 
> ¿Me estabas diciendo insistente a mí? De verdad que lo lamento si lo fuí, no tenía intenciones de serlo.
> 
> Creo que Messi y "ver jugar" coordinan automáticamente con "jugar (al) fútbol", y no jugar sólo, ni pasar un rato alegre (donde jugar sería intransitivo).
> 
> ¿Se considera incorrecto decir "nosotros también le vimos jugar al fútbol" -tanto el "le" como el "al" - ?
> LE: No, no se considera incorrecto porque está aceptado. Pero: Si no supiera que la RAE ha aceptado el "le" para reemplazar al "lo", te diría que es incorrecto.
> Lo que te puedo decir es que a nuestros oídos argentinos (al menos al mío en particular) le suena mal, y que siempre elegiría utilizar el "lo".


 
Respecto de "al fútbol", me suena bien. ¿A ustedes no?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:
			
		

> Bueno, no sé si me están mandando a hacer algún test. Para mí, desde todo punto de vista, el jugador es objeto directo, o sea que -por lo menos en Argentina- *se lo ve jugar*.
> 
> Ah!, bueno, no me siento tan sola, veo que Romi se está perdiendo también .


Parece que cuando hablo mucho es porque hablo mucho y cuando hablo poco es porque hablo poco.  

Yo sólo me refería a que no veo razón de por qué la frase con "le" está mal dicha en algún país. Como puse en el post #13 en la Argentina se dice "lo" (es la parte escrita en negrita  ). Yo escribí "no lo consideramos incorrecto" queriendo expresar que a nadie se lo corrige por decirlo así -pareciera que otras cosas sí nos suenan mal y las corregimos aunque son correctas-. Honeypum pareciera decir que sí -ver post #14-. Bueno, entonces si soy yo quien no considera incorrecto que alguien diga "a Messi le vi jugar ...." aunque yo no lo usaría, explíquenme por qué lo es y listo. ¡Muy simple!

Lo del Test de Turing lo puse porque lo cité en el post #15 y luego Inés puso



> Por favor, mensajes 14, 15 y 16, ¿podrían aclararlos para la gilada, o sea yo ?


Como forma parte del un post por el cual pregunta, hago la aclaración del caso. ¿Me quedó algo por aclarar? ¿qué tengo que agregar? 

Creo que no hace falta que aclare que no considero a Inés parte de ninguna gilada. Si Inés fuera "la gilada" esto sería un Paraíso y no un planeta invadido de primates lampiños (hay otras cuatro especies peludas pero son 12.000 veces menos que nosotros).

Por supuesto que tampoco estoy pidiendo que Inés haga el Test de Turing.

A ver ¿qué más? tampoco tuve nada que ver con lo de las Torres Gemelas....


----------



## aleCcowaN

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Respecto de "al fútbol", me suena bien. ¿A ustedes no?


¡Ay, Dios! ¿qué pasa aquí? Yo hablo de insistencia en las reglas gramaticales en general, y peleas agrias ayer, hoy y siempre, en este foro y en cualquier otro (y hasta en la calle si te descuidás).

Parece que aquí - en estos foros, lo aclaro, porque si no tengo que seguir contestando- se pasara por períodos "cualquier autobús me deja bien" a períodos de un purismo gramatical en los que cualquier flexibilidad y expresividad de la lengua estuvieran coartadas.

Y ahora sí me aclaro con tu último post, Honeypum. ¿Cómo es eso? ¿a los argentinos nos suena incorrecto el uso de "le"? Yo puse que nos suena a "español", si eso es sinónimo de que nos suena incorrecto, ya tenemos un problema que resolver a nivel de cancillerías. Yo no recuerdo ver que nadie haya corregido a nadie por poner "le" en estos casos. A lo sumo habré escuchado "así se usa en España". Y nuestra respuesta es "¡ah, bueno!" y no "¡qué equivocados!".

Creo que voy a ver este hilo dentro de 4 o 6 horas porque ya es un enredo de gente escribiendo al mismo tiempo. Cualquier cosa que manden de mí, con todo gusto la contestaré en esa oportunidad.

EDIT (sí EDIT) = este post y el anterior fueron modificados.


----------



## Honeypum

La verdad que sí nos hemos complicado, donde no había ni la más mínima intención de hacerlo.

Creo que hay una seria de malinterpretaciones mutuas.


----------



## Rayines

Honeypum said:
			
		

> La verdad que sí nos hemos complicado, donde no había ni la más mínima intención de hacerlo.
> 
> Creo que hay una seria de malinterpretaciones mutuas.


Yo creo que ya descubrí la madre del borrego, que tal vez en este caso sea por denominar _*correcto *_o *incorrecto* algo que -a decir verdad en cuanto a lo normativo- se ha explicado muchas veces en el foro, y que simplemente, en esta oportunidad convendría ceñirnos  a la pregunta original: "En Argentina, se dice así".¡Ohhh...!


----------



## Rayines

> Creo que voy a ver este hilo dentro de 4 o 6 horas porque ya es un enredo de gente escribiendo al mismo tiempo. Cualquier cosa que manden de mí, con todo gusto la contestaré en esa oportunidad.


Para cuando lo veas.....¡¡NO TE ENOJEEEEES!!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:
			
		

> Para cuando lo veas.....¡¡NO TE ENOJEEEEES!!


¡Pero si no me eeenooojooo! ¡Es que no me tienen paciencia! (El Chavo del 8)


----------



## Honeypum

Besos para los dos y para todos... 
  Saco bandera blanca, por la paz en el mundo....


----------



## Jellby

"A Messi" es complemento directo, se mire como se mire, lo correcto es usar "lo".
Se admite (y es muy frecuente en España) usar "le", porque es una persona masculina singular (si fuera "a los hermanos Messi", no se podría usar "les").
Para que "jugar" fuese transitivo, más que "al fútbol" habría que sobreentender "un partido de fútbol":

Vi a Messi jugar un partido de fútbol -> Se lo vi jugar -> Le vi jugar un partido de fútbol


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> "A Messi" es complemento directo, se mire como se mire, lo correcto es usar "lo".
> Se admite (y es muy frecuente en España) usar "le", porque es una persona masculina singular (si fuera "a los hermanos Messi", no se podría usar "les").
> Para que "jugar" fuese transitivo, más que "al fútbol" habría que sobreentender "un partido de fútbol":
> 
> Vi a Messi jugar un partido de fútbol -> Se lo vi jugar -> Le vi jugar un partido de fútbol


Yo considero que la expresión verbal (¿perífrasis?) es "ver jugar". Se ve jugar algo a alguien. Ese alguien, en este caso, es Messi. Entonces es, como dijiste, objeto directo, por lo cual, como puede tornarse perfectamente a voz pasiva (Messi fue visto jugar por mí....) considero que va "lo" (salvando las diferencias locales de las que ya hablamos). En ningún lugar figura que lo que se haya visto fue el partido sino a Messi (que jugó el partido en que yo lo vi, sí, pero eso es otra cosa). Por lo tanto la expresión transitiva es ver jugar a Messi; para mí es lo que define el objeto directo.


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Inés. Pero según el fragmento del DPD del mensaje n.º 13, cuando el verbo que hace de complento de "ver" ("jugar" en este caso) es transitivo y lleva a su vez un complemento directo ("jugar un partido"), el complemento directo de "ver" ("a Messi") puede sustituirse por "le" o "les" puesto que presenta rasgos de complemento indirecto.

"Vi a Messi jugar un partido" entra dentro de la "regla" de arriba, por lo que podría decirse "le vi jugar un partido", incluso si Messi fuera mujer. "Vi a messi jugar", sin complemento directo para "jugar" y, por lo tanto, con "jugar" como intransitivo ("jugar al fútbol" seguría siendo intranstivo), no puede acogerse a dicha "regla", y entonces "le vi jugar" sólo es admisible si Messi es un hombre.

En ningún momento digo que "le" sea recomendable ni, mucho menos, que sea lo que se dice en Argentina. En cualquier caso, "lo" siempre es correcto y gramaticalmente justificado, en ciertos casos "le" es aceptable, y parece ser que se usa más en España que en otros países, pero no sólo.

P.D. Suponiendo que cuando el DPD dice "no es raro", quiere decir "es aceptable" o al menos "no es censurable".


----------



## Rayines

> el complemento directo de "ver" ("a Messi") puede sustituirse por "le" o "les" puesto que presenta rasgos de complemento indirecto


Ah!, está bien, así me parece mejor, la expresión de que "presenta rasgos de..." (porque en realidad no lo es). Está clarísimo, ¡gracias!


----------

